# Advice , anyone??



## G.I.Jones (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok im in a bit of a personal debockel i am in the army and i am curently deployed , now when i come back in september im going to buy a car and i want one i can tune but i dont want to break the bank tuneing it . now i was looking at a 2003 g35 but i want to turbo it and from what im hereing out here turboing a car thats not alredy turbo is costly , now i like that car but am not set on it and i dont realy want a stang or a v8 in general im looking more tuner and turbo . any ideas


----------



## threefiveoh-z (Feb 4, 2010)

3000gt, eclipse, 240sx, There are lots but none of these will be as nice a daily driver as the g35. There are some good turbo/supercharger kits out there that when done right are very reliable.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there are literally thousands of turbo 350z's and G35's on the road. Many with little to no issues. 

THe important thing, in your case, would be to make sure the motor is in good condition, have it compression tested, and maybe replace the clutch. 

Have a good, reputable shop install and tune the turbo kit, and don't exceed 400-450whp on the stock motor unless you intend on blowing it and building a new motor.


----------

